# Replacing a Snowblower belt



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I own a store brand unit that I beleive was built by MTD. I changed the belst a couple of years ago. It split in front of the rear wheels. I think I took a couple of bolts at the top and loosen the ones at the bottom. Then lay the engine section backwards on the handle.


----------



## Niagarafalls (Dec 3, 2007)

I actually got MTD to send me an owners manual, and that is exactly what you need to do! 
you take the tope bolts out and loosen the bottom ones and the snowblower basically falls apart into 2 sections. take a couple of guide bolts out and you have full access to the belts.
Thanks for the response.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

While you are in there might as well change both belts. If one still looks good keep it for a spare.


----------

